# Aruba Question



## gnipgnop (Jul 5, 2016)

Are the any resorts in Aruba that have a swim-up bar?


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 5, 2016)

I know the Marriott Aruba Surf Club and Renaissance do. I would think most, if not all do.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for your reply but I'm not asking about a bar at the swimming pool ~ what I was referring to is a bar in the swimming pool that you can swim up to and have a cocktail.  We have only stayed in the Eagle Beach area and they did not have "swim up" bars at either of the resorts we stay at.  Anyone familiar with a resort with such a bar?


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 5, 2016)

The Marriott hotel has one.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 5, 2016)

ilene13 said:


> The Marriott hotel has one.



But is this a timeshare?


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 5, 2016)

That is what I was talking about. Surf Club and Renaissance Ocean Suites both have bar stools in water and you order drinks. Just looked at pics and see that the Marriott Ocean Club does too.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 5, 2016)

Oh I'm sorry.  I thought you were telling me about bars at the pool areas at these resorts.  Thank you so much.  That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 6, 2016)

gnipgnop said:


> But is this a timeshare?



You asked about resorts, a hotel is a resort. No it is not a timeshare.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 7, 2016)

I've stayed at Divi Phoenix and Divi Beach and Golf.  Both have swim up bars.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks, I'll check them out too.


----------



## rboesl (Jul 7, 2016)

Divi Village Beach & Golf Resort and the RIU both have bars with seats in the pool that you can swim up to and order drinks.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 9, 2016)

Marriott Ocean Club has a swim up bar.


----------

